# Can I mix these oils?



## BADANTH (Aug 31, 1999)

I've got a left over case of 5w-20 Penzoil Synthetic and want to use it up. Can I mix it with my Rotella T6 synthetic? I'm thinking 4 quarts of Rotella and 2 1/2 quarts Penzoil for my 2.5L Jetta.


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

You can mix them, but it's hard to say how it will turn out, viscosity wise. I'd stick with a short service interval if you run this in the Jetta. I'd never recommend doing this with a VW/Audi turbo motor. 

TS


----------



## BADANTH (Aug 31, 1999)

I know what you mean. Maybe I'll just use the 5w-20 to top off in between changes. Thanks


----------

